# Unusually creaturres are pretty rad!



## bmoses (Oct 14, 2006)

Hello gentlemen (potienally ladies also). I'm running a rpg for my friends (personally designed system), and its an anything-goes sort of world. I want it to be really weird and unique, a little wacky but fun. 

I'm new and I'd like to get some ideas/guage the level of awesome this board contains! 


everyone give me an idea for a werid monster. You can give  as little or as much information as you want. It could be as simple as just an type "cybernetic demon t-rex", or more detailed if you're so inclined.  

Lets see the ideas this place comes up with!


----------

